# Wild Boar/Sow Hunting



## Samurai

I've read that some of the east-coast states are now allowing wild pig hunting.Maybe some have been doing so for awhile.I just wanted to find out how have you been doing your hunting.Is it spot and stalk,hunting over a feeder,dogs,rifle,bow,etc...

I'm also looking for some recipes for wild pigs if anyone is willing to share.Do your wild pigs taste very gamey compared to your domestic pigs?What is the primary food source for your wild pigs?


----------



## RuddeDogg

We just started pig hunting in this state. I have not done it yet but will be soon.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Pig hunting*

Florida, Georgia, South Carolina, North Carolina all have wild pigs. They are a nuisance. I know in SC they shoot them year round. I have very limited knowledge of wild boar. 

There was a guy that bought tractor trailer load of wild pigs and turned them loose on his land down on Deep River a few years ago. The population exploded. They brought people in to hunt them. They hunt them year round. Still does not help. They are spreading like crazy. They have killed hundreds but have not slowed them down. 

Pigs are hunted with dogs, over bait, spot and stalk, pretty much however you can kill them is game. 

They eat acrons and pretty much anything that you do not want them to eat. They devistate crops. 

We have 2 huge pig pickins eavery year. A few years ago we cooked a wild boar ham with the other hams in a cooker. Cooked it slow over hardwood coals for approx. 10-12 hours. Until it reached 180 degrees. It was really really good. I did not notice a gamey taste. 

Darin


----------



## HStew

Somebody let loose some wild boars near my farm [Beaufort co., n.c. ] My next door neighbor [ 500 acre corn/soy ,woods ] shot one last Feb. with a A.K. 47 !!!


----------



## Slammer

You're lucky.You get to ham it up.


----------



## Samurai

HStew said:


> Somebody let loose some wild boars near my farm [Beaufort co., n.c. ] My next door neighbor [ 500 acre corn/soy ,woods ] shot one last Feb. with a A.K. 47 !!!


Those things will tear up some crops and land if not kept in check.


----------



## filly

Move to VA from TX a few months ago where I hunted hogs a lot. The standard practice is to hunt over a feeder (corn). Reason being is they are very reclusive, and you will rarely see them just roaming around. They also are predominantly nocturnal but can be had in the early mornings/evenings. In TX, we could use any means/methods. A very popular setup is to hunt over a feeder with feeder lights. This can take on many forms from your standard motion detector light from Lowe's for $39.99 to specific hog hunting feeder lights. I've bypassed this practice and would set up in a tripod stand about 40 yards from a feeder and either get them at dusk or listen for them in the dark. Believe me, you can tell when hogs roll up on your feeder without seeing them. You will almost always hear them coming before you actually see them. I'd let 'em get to munching then flick on my flashlight. I'd turn it on with it pointed up into the sky and then slowly lower it down until I've got just enought light to see through my scope. Then it was a .30-06 vitamin to the earhole. Real good stuff, and I miss it dearly. 

As far as cooking, realize that wild hogs have virtually no fat. This is good, pure meat, and it requires braising or any cooking method involving liquid. I most often took a ham and put it in the crock pot. Garlic, spices, and a bit of beer. Let it go for 8 hours or so. Man, good stuff. My whole family loves it, and it's not gamey at all. As with anything, it's all in how you take care of the animal after the kill. I had 'em quartered/skinned and in the cooler immediately after they went down.


----------



## Samurai

filly,

Thanks for posting your info.The most popular method of hunting in Hawaii is with dogs and knife.I prefer to spot and stalk with gun,I like the challenge.I saw some video of Texas Boar hunting on youtube but the terrain in very different than we have here.Some local hunters have posted videos on youtube of Hawaii boar hunting.It is very thick brush.

Most of the hunters here "Smoke" there wild boars.I have never had it any other way.I'm just looking at other ways to prepare them.Our hogs usually eat fruits that fall off our trees,roots,and whatever else they can dig out of the ground.

After we take an animal,we field dress them and hike them out of the mountains which sometimes can take a long time.They may not see ice for quite awhile though.

Again thanks for posting,just what I wanted to here.

Aloha,Samurai.


----------



## SmoothLures

Samurai said:


> Those things will tear up some crops and land if not kept in check.


My aunt had her septic tank drained and they put down seed over the top of it, well after a week or two the pigs got on it eating the seed, rooting all around in it, they had to redo the septic tank. They're a nuisance like a coyote here, when we see one it gets shot.


----------



## filly

Hmmm, I never had luck with smoking them. It always came out way too tough. I did smoke a 15 lb piglet, though, and it was awesome. How do you keep the meat from drying out on the larger cuts?


----------



## filly

Samurai, here's another way that would work well in your setup. Instead of a feeder, get a 30 gallon or so poly barrell and drill a few 1/2" holes on the sides. Attach the barrell to one end of a section of chain with the other end attached to a stake in the ground. Fill the barrell with corn. The pigs will find the barrell and roll it around to let kernels fall out of the holes. Don't make too many holes or make them too big, because they'll drain that barrell in one night. It's also best if you can get a swivel at each end of the chain. If not, they can bust the chain due to twist as they roll the barrell around the stake.


----------



## Samurai

filly said:


> Hmmm, I never had luck with smoking them. It always came out way too tough. I did smoke a 15 lb piglet, though, and it was awesome. How do you keep the meat from drying out on the larger cuts?


We usually cut the meat in strips,about 1" thick, and soak them in a marinade.They then go in the smoker for a few hours and when they come out we bag them and give it to friends and family.In Hawaii we have a thing called "Pupus" which is basically like appetizers that you eat when drinking,something like finger food I guess you could say.We'll put the smoked meat on the Hibachi(BBQ grill) to heat it up or quickly fry it with onions.Large cuts would take too long to smoke and the marinade wouldn't get to the inside portions as well as dry out in the process like you said.I love to eat them this way.I'm just looking for new ideas/recipes for eating our catch.

We've done the feeder thing like you said but with a 5 gallon bucket with small holes and hung from a tree.They bump the bucket to release the corn.The problem here with electronic feeders are they get stolen.


----------



## bstarling

*Hawaiian Knife Hunting*

I ran across this on You-Tube. There some tough dogs and men. I suppose this is the way it was done in old European boar hunting.

Bill:fishing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2JBcb3YUaY


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Dogs*

Bill,

That video brought back memories. Thanks for posting it.

Before I got married I **** hunted. I had a black mouth cur like the one in the video. It was a silent tracker but this breed of dog was designed to pig hunt. It was one of the toughest dogs that I have ever saw. 

I raised him from a pup. At 3 months of age he tagged along on our hunting adventures. One night the black & tans were getting wore out by a big boar. They would back off to catch their breath. Well the cur just walked up to that boar and tried to smell it. It was an ugly sight. That **** wrapped around his head and chewed him up. That dog looked like a yellow streak hauling ass back to the truck. I let him go. I found him in the dog box whining and licking his wounds. The next week he was barking at *****. At 5 months he would dive in on a ****. From 6 months of age that dog was hell on a ****. He would kill pretty much anything that I told him to. He was one of the best dogs that I ever had, not hunting wish but killing wise. 

I should have hept him for home protection but I was afraid he would kill someone. I sure wish I would have kept him. 

The guy I bought him from raised them for pig and bear hunting. He shipped them off to hunters all over the US. 

Darin


----------



## Outrigger

Anybody catch that recent Discovery Channel airing of the “Pig Bomb?”…I guess the “bomb” characterization was intending to mean explosion, expansion, spreading…I only caught the trailing minutes of the program but it looked to be a pretty well put together piece about the wild boar problem running amuck in the woodsy areas of various states…lots of great video footage from hunters and expert wildlife researchers…It seems these pigs, when innocently introduced into the habitat, multiply without bounds and invasively and destructively overrun the landscape. Also touched upon was the cross-breeding of imported and pure-bred Eurasian boars with the existing feral populations, thus begetting even wilder, more aggressive breeds.

Here’s a taste of what was aired…http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/pig-bomb-super-pigs.html


----------



## dwh

I saw the program on Discovery Channel yesterday. It was,IMHO, a poorly thrown together show. The only parts that were subtitled was :
1. A Russian farmer speaking in his native language.
2. Some hunters from Abbeville, GA. USA !
How funny is that? Thanks, Don


----------



## Samurai

I remember watching that video awhile back.There's alot of Hawaii Boar hunting videos on youtube.Dog/knife is still the predominant way wild pigs are hunted in Hawaii but bow hunting has caught on and is growing.You still see alot of trucks driving around with dog cages bolted to the beds.The dogs are unbelievably tough.The "grabbers" are in harms way everytime they corner a boar.I've heard many a story about hunters stiching up their dogs in the field because of wounds from the "hooks".Some of the dogs in the video were wearing the protective blankets to minimize wounds.Good dogs are a hunters prized possesion.

I did see a show on Discovery about wild pigs.I'm not sure it was the same show but it did show the european boars and there agressiveness.There was also something about the infamous "Hogzilla".


----------



## iceman28712

*hogs*

Well if any of you NC guys that are overrun by hogs need help getting rid of some, I know several good honest hunters that would love to help out. They go to Georgia to hunt them right now, but would love to find a place here in NC. Just email me


----------

